# Fly Fishing Film



## Feed'Em Flies (Feb 15, 2013)

Heres a short fishing video Ive been piecing together, I guess I should have posted it here originally. Make sure to watch in high definition. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Epic work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

Great work!!!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Very nice!

That Trout you released at the end was incredible.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Extremely nice film there.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Well done! Im curious why you tossed your fly rod in the water (at 2:23 in the vid).


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Amazing video!! Makes me want to pack up and head south to some salty water!!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

great video.... and nice trout!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

salty_waders said:


> Well done! Im curious why you tossed your fly rod in the water (at 2:23 in the vid).


me too


----------

